# 445 Switch Tower,--- Insulated track



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Been learning a lot about insulated track install, and 
on this one ( 445), I have 4 wire post, 
I have seen several, hook ups on the 3 post
1 and 3 to hot and common
# 2 to insulated Rail.

the number 4 post has-- action stamped in the plastic, so, do I hook it up with 2 and take it to the insulated rail also 
thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I cannot find a four post diagram. Open it up and trace it. Maybe someone added smoke?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

💡 According to this diagram number four (action ) goes to the insulated rail.
You will need a switch for the smoke and lights. The smoke will not have time to heat up with a passing train.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

I guessed the insulated, track, as a choice, have it wired, and ready, like your response, so now I'll cut the transformer on and check it out !!!


----------

